# Road bike to Gravel



## GiantRider (May 19, 2020)

I don't know. 

Is it possible for my road bike to convert into a gravel one?

Meaning upgrading my tires from 700c x 25c to 70cc x 28/30c???

Pros and cons pls. Anyone here who tried this already? 

Thanks


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

You'd have to see if there is clearance for the tires on the fork, in the frame, and up to the brake bridges. 

Besides that it's just a bike, people have been doing that forever.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Nobody knows. We cant magically guess what bike you have.

You have to look at your bike and see if 25, 28, or 30 tires will fit. If they do, and don't rub your frame or brakes, then bobs your uncle.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

GiantRider said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Is it possible for my road bike to convert into a gravel one?
> 
> ...


FWIW, I used to ride my road bike on gravel roads all the time, bitd (some counties just can't afford to pave every road). It's doable, but any sort of descent is, if your bike has rim brakes, a harrowing adventure, particularly if said gravel is what folks might call "stones and rocks." 

I've never ridden an actual "gravel" bike, but I notice they pretty much all have disc brakes, and wide, stable tires. I can see why.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

28's or 30's are really going to be marginal on gravel unless it is totally hard packed or hard packed sand. You're not going to like the ride.


----------



## bilbo (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a Synapse road bike with 28mm tires. I can ride it on hard packed roads comfortably. As duriel and xxl said, it's sketchy when the gravel is even the slightest bit loose. I definitely don't go exploring our local gravel with it. 

I also have a Coda commuter type bike with 32mm tires and it's better, but even that gets scary some times with soft, loose surfaces.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

duriel said:


> 28's or 30's are really going to be marginal on gravel unless it is totally hard packed or hard packed sand. You're not going to like the ride.


Yep.. it's time to separate the Gravel from the Road.
And really, a Cannondale Synapse is the epitome of this nonsense.

Blurring : Road & Gravel...
Yes, its terrible idea on Gravel ... but guess what. 
It's bloody dull on the road. too. Synapse.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

rudge66 said:


> Yep.. it's time to separate the Gravel from the Road.
> And really, a Cannondale Synapse is the epitome of this nonsense.
> 
> Blurring : Road & Gravel...
> ...


Another misleading post of yours. Please stop giving advice if you have no idea what you are talking about.

A Synapse is a very good road bike with mediocre gravel prowess. Granted that hardpack dirt will be easier because and only because you can run wider tires on the Synapse. I would still limit the length of time, because it will not be a comfortable ride regardless. For lengthy off-road rides, get a true gravel bike with room for 35mm tires or wider, preferably 40mm+.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't forget that gravel bikes typically have a lowered bottom bracket and a raised headtube which lend themselves well to this type of riding.

But tire size makes a huge difference. I bought a Moots Routt YBB shortly after they came out almost six years ago. 34c is the absolute max tire I can run in back, and I find myself wanting more tire width lots of times. Of course, the Routt they now make takes up to 45c.......


----------

